# This boy is a beast



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Dosia was tearin it up on the spring pole today he tore off the rope and chewed through a bike tire 


















On to the tire










































Lets try a Kong ball


























Just a few random pics


















































*Thanks for looking *


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh i love the 3rd one up, hes a cutie!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang he looks crazy! Does he death shake that thing?


----------



## Ownedby7 (Apr 26, 2010)

He is one helluva good lookin' boy. But the pic of him in your signature has got to be one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dosia is looking the best i've ever seen em.
good job keep up the good work


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Oh i love the 3rd one up, hes a cutie!


Thanks 


reddoggy said:


> Dang he looks crazy! Does he death shake that thing?


Oh yea he's really noisy too he sounds like he;s killing something when he plays with it lol 


Ownedby7 said:


> He is one helluva good lookin' boy. But the pic of him in your signature has got to be one of the best I've ever seen.


Thanks  My sig pic has got to be one of my favorite pics too 


Nizmo said:


> dosia is looking the best i've ever seen em.
> good job keep up the good work


Thank you so much  I'm so proud of the way he's turning out. He's come a long long way from the skinny little abused pup he was. Omg I wish I had a pic of him on the day he came home he was so tiny and you could see his spine all the way down it was so sad. He's just turned out amazing I was really worried he was gunna have stunted growth from malnutrition.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well he's looking awesome.
your doing great. i need to hit you up for a gift package


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks he sends slobbery kisses


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

KG, one thing that I would like to point out to you and all the members here... in the first two pics posted the dog is having to jump up to catch the rope, this is not a good thing for the dog, Ch Honeybunch broke her back and had to be put down doing this same thing, the correct way to use a spring pole is the dog needs at least two legs on the ground and should never have to jump up to get to the rope, Great pictures by the way but I don't want something to happen to members dogs by doing things like this the wrong way


----------



## tylersweeney22 (Apr 24, 2010)

hes a little monster, looking great. reminds me of my last one Chance he used to go through two kongs a week almost.. i gotta visit him this weekend.


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

he is lucky to have you...... keep up the good job.. how much does he weight now and how old?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marty2 said:


> KG, one thing that I would like to point out to you and all the members here... in the first two pics posted the dog is having to jump up to catch the rope, this is not a good thing for the dog, Ch Honeybunch broke her back and had to be put down doing this same thing, the correct way to use a spring pole is the dog needs at least two legs on the ground and should never have to jump up to get to the rope, Great pictures by the way but I don't want something to happen to members dogs by doing things like this the wrong way


 Thanks It's not actually as high as it looks but he likes to jump up high and work his way down. He's kinda crazy. Here's a Vid that shows it better 




tylersweeney22 said:


> hes a little monster, looking great. reminds me of my last one Chance he used to go through two kongs a week almost.. i gotta visit him this weekend.


Thanks he's my big crazy baby lol. 


sumo said:


> he is lucky to have you...... keep up the good job.. how much does he weight now and how old?


Awww Thanks  He's a great boy and I do really try to keep him happy and active cause he is very high drive and willing to please. We go for walks every day that it doesn't rain and I skate with him also when it isn't to hot  We do fetch and spring pole every day too and it is all starting to show.
His last weight was around 75lbs but I'm not really sure what he weighs now. He turns 2 on Halloween


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice pictures!! awesome boy!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's looking great Krystal!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Dogs with white toes FTW!!!! White toes are SO SO cute.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

duece40sx said:


> very nice pictures!! awesome boy!


Thanks he really surprised me 


ThaLadyPit said:


> He's looking great Krystal!! Keep up the great work!


Thanks I'm so so proud of this dog. He has been so great and is maturing really well. I never expected him to be this big. lol I thought he was gunna be a little guy 


GTR said:


> Dogs with white toes FTW!!!! White toes are SO SO cute.


I know right I love the little white toes too. Marley has white toes too  :woof: :woof:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Marty2 said:


> KG, one thing that I would like to point out to you and all the members here... in the first two pics posted the dog is having to jump up to catch the rope, this is not a good thing for the dog, Ch Honeybunch broke her back and had to be put down doing this same thing, the correct way to use a spring pole is the dog needs at least two legs on the ground and should never have to jump up to get to the rope, Great pictures by the way but I don't want something to happen to members dogs by doing things like this the wrong way


good info to know, thanks Marty


----------

